# mix crystal red with cherry red?



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

can this be done and if yes will the interbreed?

thanks.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

you can mix them, they won't interbreed, but the problem is RCS will breed much faster than CRS, so they can take over the tank easily. If you really want to keep them together you have to keep the RCS population down


----------

